# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Beachcomber from a different angle.....

## MIke R

from offshore......cant get haddock tacos though from there...which sucks

----------


## NHDiane

Where is that??  Beach erosion?? Looks like quite a crowd

----------


## andynap

Those are called cliffs. Wellfleet at Cahoon Hollow beach

----------


## sbhlvr

enjoyed some good food with family yesterday at the'comber

----------


## MIke R

takin the girls for a Comber lunch / Mini Golf afternoon on Tuesday

----------


## sbhlvr

what did you have? we were there on Friday for a late lunch. Steamers, tuna, clam chowder, lobster roll and fish & chips with the required Goombay smash and a few Whale's Tail.

can one post a pic here directly from a Blackberry?

----------


## MIke R

just got back.....

a dozen and a half oysters....haddock tacos....onion rings...greek salad....Goombay smashes for Wendi....one Harpoon draft for me ( I drew the short straw and was the DD )

----------


## sbhlvr

Sounds yummy.

'comber root beer for Lena?

they're coming out with a new t, it has a shark on it, lol!!

----------


## sbhlvr

> just got back.....
> 
> a dozen and a half oysters....haddock tacos....onion rings...greek salad....Goombay smashes for Wendi....one Harpoon draft for me ( I drew the short straw and was the DD )



my Seattle b-i-l swears our oysters aren't as good. he doesn't even bother but loves the tuna. says it _the best he ever has/d_

----------


## MIke R

oh please..I have had plenty of  Pacific Northwest oysters...they are ok....no oyster has that salty sweet  perfect balance like a Wellfleet

----------


## MIke R

> 'comber root beer for Lena?
> 
> they're coming out with a new t, it has a shark on it, lol!!



no..Comber Shirley Temple for Lena......

and yes I cant wait to see the new T Shirts....Truro has them already.....nothing like good ol American capitalism

----------


## andynap

> no oyster has that salty sweet perfect balance like a Wellfleet



Cape May Salts- remember them?? You had enough

----------

